# Graduate Novice / Graduate Open ??



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I think they're great classes. They're non-regular classes, but you can title in them. The only thing I'd advise it to know what the rules are, because a lot of the judges don't have a clue! Well, hopefully that's changed, but we showed in Graduate Open in February and the judge kept asking me what the rules were!!


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Casey and I did two legs of the CKC "Novice Intermediate" class. I really liked it--both training for it and competing. I am guessing it is similar to the AKC transition classes.
(Heel free and figure 8, recall with dumbell, stand for exam (thorough) off leash, broad jump, honor (think I got them all!) I know that the judge I showed under didn't know the rules (e.g. the broad jump width, how to do the honor) The rule book kept getting consulted.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

If you're entering to try to help stress, I would recommend going into it not planning to get a leg, but instead planning on using it for training. For instance, if dog has been having trouble with articles, and gets the right one in GO, go ahead and praise the dog. If dog is doing auto finishes, go ahead and tell him "front" as he approaches. If you go into it not trying for a leg, you will be less stressed, and your dog will benefit not only from that but also from the additional help.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks  

It sounds like a go then. I'll make sure I know the rules, and perhaps even enter both classes - he has been trained through Utility. Perhaps if I can relax I can help him out more and have him learn being in the ring can be a good thing ... heeling is a team sport ... leaving the ring is a team effort etc. 

I do sometimes wonder if he is saying he really doesn't want to show, but he so loves training and really does work well when not in the ring. He demands his training time and delights in learning new things. And I can hear Diane Bauman's words in my mind (a seminar I attended) about how you have not failed until you give up.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

You know if you just want a class you can relax and help the dog, enter the Wild Card classes. Or, if he's trained through Utility, try the Versatility class! No stays! YAY  I thought Versatility class was really fun.


----------

